# desbloquear TELE T.A.C. 250



## dhanthe (Mar 18, 2006)

Hola a todos ...alguien sabe como desbloquear un "zapatófono" de estos, con tecnologia CDMA?
graacias.


----------



## cmagavilano (Mar 20, 2006)

fnc 0 000000 rcl
fnc 0 000000000000rcl
fnc 0 0 * * 8378663sto 55


----------

